# DS #4905: Shepherds Crossing 2 (USA)



## granville (May 21, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6211^^


----------



## granville (May 21, 2010)

My apologies for the mixed up release list, this game didn't show up on the majority of scene release websites and such. It's pretty confusing, not sure yet if this one is the right release number. (don't kill me Chanser)


----------



## Chanser (May 21, 2010)




----------



## DjoeN (May 21, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

>




that doesn't look to good granville 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (héhé)


----------



## Chanser (May 21, 2010)

Hey at least you corrected the release numbers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One thing though B-Blue and you need to find better box arts.


----------



## si_ok (May 21, 2010)

So, what is this one like? and come to think of it, when was sheperds crossing 1 released?


----------



## deathking (May 21, 2010)

i got the psp one and it didnt make sense 
hopefuly now they can make a guide for it


----------



## Range-TE (May 21, 2010)

si_ok said:
			
		

> So, what is this one like? and come to think of it, when was sheperds crossing 1 released?


it was a PSP Game i think


----------



## Snorlax (May 21, 2010)

This looks like a mix between Harvest Moon and Animal Crossing. :/


----------



## Traitor (May 21, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> si_ok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a PS2 game, wasn't it?


----------



## Duero (May 21, 2010)

lol I tught the first one was just released and now there is a second they must be fast like hell to make a second game >


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2010)

just what i always wanted a DS version of farmville


----------



## deathking (May 21, 2010)

it feels more like a turn based harvest moon in the sense you can do what ever you want in the day but nothing grows untill you skip days
on psp i got a rabbit and cut its fur but could not understand it 
felt like a great game and would love to know how to play it


----------



## Cygen (May 21, 2010)

so basically its a Harvest Moon Game without a time limit for actions per day? sounds cool XD 
Normally I liked Harvest Moon. Until they made the areas bigger without giving us more time to explore after the farming stuff. 
I would definitely try this game if it gives me the freedom of exploring without a time limit^^
edit: just seeing Graffiti Entertainment is involved in this. Hope this game doesn't freeze like Black Sigil and they claim it was AP (even the Original game that was sold in stores was freezing XD)
edit 2: after some more research it seems this game was relesed in America about 1 and a half Month ago. XD Seems like nobody wanted to touch it until now.


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

this is an old japanese game
Hakoniwa Seikatsu : Hitsuji Mura DS


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 21, 2010)

need some screenies before judging (though screens are not the best judge)... ok here are some points

"Shepherd's Crossing 2 DS is more than a gardening game, more than a farming game, although it can be played as such almost endlessly. At its heart, the game is about the player living in a small town and communicating with the other villagers while raising livestock, harvesting crops, and building a farm.

Aside from laying out fields and deciding where to herd the animals, players must also pay attention to the placement of their resources, arranging their life as they see fit. As a special feature unique to the DS, interaction with others is a major part of the game. One can even court, date and marry. It's just one goal in a game filled with things to do and people to meet. "

Now with that said, which seems like a title that has sucked the good parts from famous good games and integrated it into this one with more elements... screenies please
when i first so them i thought what is this!! old school.. see for yerself


Spoiler
























looks like the classic HM for snes and some dink smallwood gameplay (if u have played the latter game)



PS - Range that is one amazing coincidence... so what are u saying tht we should side with the assassin's and not templars? infidel! assassin! get him!
TO granville - i do remember chanser was scolded for posting a release which was not found on the internet (for download obv.) esp by rayder lol... u better be ready to take it from higher staff
i'm obv. kidding


----------



## Cygen (May 21, 2010)

dunno about AP bit seems like the release group added its own intro into the rom version of this game.
Playtested it (tutorial part) and must say that I like it and will most likely import it asap^^


----------



## Duero (May 21, 2010)

if some one played this for at least 1-2 hours tell me is it a must play or a nah kind of game I tested the first one on psp and it sucked hard and maid no sense what so ever.


----------



## kirlac (May 21, 2010)

Is that a bird carrying a bottle in the screenshot?


----------



## raulpica (May 21, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> this is an old japanese game
> Hakoniwa Seikatsu : Hitsuji Mura DS


Awesome, I didn't think this would ever get translated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Played the (J) version back then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Interesting game. It'll be awesome to finally understand a bit of what was happening


----------



## DarkKnight (May 21, 2010)

Finally!  I've been waiting for this one, it's been available in the states for almost a month now, although only online.  This was an extremely limited release and was even delayed once without notifying retailers and there's a ton of confusion surrounding it.  

I heard some decent things about it.  Nothing remarkable, but supposedly it's a fairly competent farming game, which is more than you can say about some of the recent HMs.  Getting this sucker now.


----------



## efiste2 (May 21, 2010)

I cant get it to work on my acekard2i AKAIO 1.6RC2


----------



## ibis_87 (May 21, 2010)

The funny thing is, it does not look bad. In fact, it even looks good- very nice 2D. Just feel it's rough around the edges in terms of the overall polish, but better than the usual level of games published by Graffity. Yet again, with no irritating time and stamina limits, it could be even more enjoyable than DS Harvest Moons.


----------



## granville (May 22, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Hey at least you corrected the release numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i did find one, but it was rather slow uploading it for some reason. Not sure if you went ahead and switched it already. Thanks if so. I think i originally saved a thumbnail instead of the source by accident, so that's why it was bad quality. My bad.


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 22, 2010)

I tried it, couldn't put it down and next thing I knew, it was 5am DD:

So addictive! I'm already up to year 2, and it's a pretty fun game!

Only complaints I have are fences are hard to arrange and there's no fridge or cupboard to keep items so it's very messy :/


----------



## DarkKnight (May 22, 2010)

Man, this game does not hold your hand, does it?  Maybe some of this is explained in the manual.  But the game just kind of explains the basic controls, then it just throws you in the world and occasionally someone from the town will tell you about something you COULD be doing.  

You have to figure stuff out like what those geese actually do, how the chickens lay eggs, what you need to do to fertilized eggs (game tells you to put them in an egg basket, don't!).  Hey, I wonder what would happen if I chop this log up a lot... wait, I can make firewood?  Pretty much nothing is documented well in the game.   It seems like there could be a lot to it, if you're willing to jump in and figure shit out.


----------



## ChaosBoi (May 22, 2010)

Hm, are there any other aspects to this besides just farming? The thing I liked about HM was that it wasn't just limited to farming, since it had mining, fishing and some other neat little things.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Looks like an interesting game, with some nice oldschool 2D. I'll give it a try. I don't really like HM, so I don't know if I'll like this but if I don't I can always give it to my brother since he is addicted (seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to FarmVille.


----------



## deathking (May 22, 2010)

this is very different to the psp one where it was more turn based
i had 5 chickens and they didnt lay any eggs


----------



## funem (May 22, 2010)

What you have to ask yourself is why the boy on the box cover is playing golf using a chicken as a ball ?


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 22, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> this is very different to the psp one where it was more turn based
> i had 5 chickens and they didnt lay any eggs



Cause they haven't matured yet, probably. Anything you buy from the shop needs to mature before it can produce goods are be cooked. And of course only female ones produce eggs.

In the shops, there are animals that are the same but have two prices. the more expensive one will grow up to be female. Put a male and female together and they'll have babies. I usually keep only one male and sell any other male that happens to be produced, while the female ones will mate with the only male, giving more babies!


----------



## Pliskron (May 22, 2010)

Some stupid tit on the release team thought it would be a good idea to plug the team by adding an intro to the game. I hate intros. I'd rather just dump my own games if thats the way it's going to be.


----------



## bunsy (May 22, 2010)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 22, 2010)

At least it's skippable.

Unlike those intros for GBA, like those by Mode7. :/


----------



## Pliskron (May 22, 2010)

The old days of commodore and apple were the worst for intros, loud and obnoxious. You still run into them when using emulators. Well at least my max media dock is good for something. I use it all the time to dump games.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Some stupid tit on the release team thought it would be a good idea to plug the team by adding an intro to the game. I hate intros. I'd rather just dump my own games if thats the way it's going to be.


Well, it seems that this is the way releases are going to be from now on. I hope someone dumps this without any kind of cracktro and then this release gets nukes, because IMHO releases with cracktro's are not proper releases and those dumping groups are just a bunch of big fucking attention whores.


----------



## crook (May 22, 2010)

Intros are ok when the crew cracks the game, in the past they just dumped the roms and thats no problem for anyone.


----------



## DarkKnight (May 22, 2010)

My animals seem to be dieing at random.  They have plenty of food, and when they die there's no real warning (they're behaving fine the day before) and no reason given.  It's currently just some ducks, geese, and chickens, and they're all couped up together outside.  Is there something I should be doing with them other than making sure the mixed feed bin is full?  Or am I just getting screwed by random chance?


----------



## miruki (May 22, 2010)

This is pretty helpful to find your way with the game:

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/945181-shep...sing-2/54461372


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 23, 2010)

DarkKnight said:
			
		

> My animals seem to be dieing at random.  They have plenty of food, and when they die there's no real warning (they're behaving fine the day before) and no reason given.  It's currently just some ducks, geese, and chickens, and they're all couped up together outside.  Is there something I should be doing with them other than making sure the mixed feed bin is full?  Or am I just getting screwed by random chance?




You need to make sure that they're able to move around and have access to the food.

If they're all crammed into a little fenced up area with no place for moving then they can't access the feed and will die by alien abduction. :/ (Lol that's what it looks like to me anyways)

I'm currently on final upgrade of farm and first upgrade of house, with all animals except for dogs. (Haven't bothered getting any yet, not enough meat available.

6th year, and it's been a blast.

Apparently I need 25 sheep to marry the girl I want, lol. I currently have 4. :/


----------



## DarkKnight (May 23, 2010)

OK, I figured it was just automatic during day transitions, but I guess sometimes the game decides that your animals can't get around eachother and will starve?

What's the best place to put them, anyways?  Do you just take over a field for a coup, let them roam openly, or what? Since I figured it didn't really matter, I just put them in a little area to the side of my house, and when the numbers got high it was super cramped.  Although it was pretty funny when I was rushing in to grab eggs, kicking ducks out of the way, picking up and tossing chickens around, just to get around.

I only have one land expansion so far, but I'm not sure how I'm going to be able have lots of animals and still keep things organized.


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 23, 2010)

I put all my poultry and boars in a large fenced up area so they can breed among themselves. I put anything that eats the same food in separate fences, so I have 3 large fences around housing all my animals.

Make use of the beast guard thing too. Buy a couple if you can afford it and you can make large enclosures which you can pass through without problems


BLAH I wish there were a AR cheat to prevent the time from moving forward so quickly. :/ I can barely harvest/plant my crops before the season is over, and my animals keep starving. :/


----------



## jessew (May 24, 2010)

i played the first game on ps2. it's not really like harvest moon at all. you can do as much as you want and each day is like a turn then between days upkeep and yeilds happen which you can then harvest or leave and something new might happen. i really enjoyed it, and played it most of the way through. The first game only had one screen and i still loved it. i'll check this out for sure and report back


----------



## regnad (May 26, 2010)

Is it just me, or does this game look like an SNES game but with maximally clumsy controls?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (May 26, 2010)

I like the graphics on the PSP sheperd's crossing better but this one is the sequel and you can do more. :/ i'm torn between which one I want to play.


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 26, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does this game look like an SNES game but with maximally clumsy controls?



They take some getting used to, but once you get the hang of it actions are quite a breeze, more flexible than Harvest Moon, even!


----------



## Moots (May 26, 2010)

Has this actually been dumped? Every one I find, I can't seem to get past the suxxor intro, and they are numbered wrong.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 26, 2010)

Moots said:
			
		

> Has this actually been dumped? Every one I find, I can't seem to get past the suxxor intro, and they are numbered wrong.



Press A.

Yes, it's been dumped on several sites. But I wouldn't worry about it anyway. It's quite alarmingly empty and boring. I spent most of the first two years of game time fast forwarding weeks at a time because I couldn't visit any homes and had nothing to do but watch my potatoes (and indeed the grass) grow.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (May 26, 2010)

It's out there. Google "4958-Sheperd's Crossing 2-NDS".  Numbered wrong yeah but I haven't had any problems. What card/firmware are you using? Cuz it works fine for me on AKAIO 1.6RC2 with Acekard 2.1

Other than that can't really help you :/


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 27, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Moots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



??? That's strange. I managed to visit all the villagers before summer in year 1 was over. And they pretty much teach you everything that you can do step by step. (If they don't teach you, it's the strange duck with the wine bottle on it's back that does)


----------

